# Lüfter für die Slotblende



## Shandy_Shofel (10. Juni 2014)

*Lüfter für die Slotblende*

Da der Sommer ansteht, kommt wieder diese schreckliche Saison, in der das zimmer mit dem Gaming-Pc zur Sauna wird 
Es ist wohl nicht zu vermeiden, dass das Zimmer warm wird, aber möchte verhindern, dass sich die Lüft in meinem Pc anstaut...

Die Lüfterkonfiguration sieht zur Zeit so aus:

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/lftungoe8g5zsc69.png

Der Fx8350 mag zwar gern heiß werden, aber er bekommt von der einen Seite frische Luft, und auf der anderen Seite wird sie wieder rausgepustet.
Das Netzteil Bezieht von außen Luft und stößt sie dorthin wieder aus.

Das einzige was ärger macht ist die Grafikkarte. Die 7850 mag zwar noch recht sparsam (und dadurch Kühler) sein, aber deren Abluft sammelt sich im Gehäuse :C Das wird auch sicherlich nicht besser, wenn ich bald auf eine r9 280x wechsle. Deren Kühler mag mächtig sein, ist aber der Übermacht der sich sammelnden Hitze nicht gewachsen^^
Ich kann leider keinen Lüfter an der Seitenwand des Gehäuses montieren, da er ein übergroßes Sichtfenster hat, und da kein Platz für ist.
Der einzig freie Platz wäre an der Front des Gehäuses, aber da macht es wenig Sinn...

Da bleiben noch 2 alternativen:
1. Einen kleiner Lüfter über die Slotblenden hängen. da ist Platz für ca 70x70mm. Das ist nicht viel, aber ich denke das sollte schon einiges an Wärme wegschaffen, da er trotz der geringen Leistung einen gurten Airflow mit dem Frontlüfter erzeugt. Mitten in diesem Luftstrom sitzt die Graka. In welche Richtung die beiden Lüfter (der Neue Lüfter + Frontlüfter) drehen, kann man austesten. Der einzige Nachteil ist wohl der Aufwand der Montage, aber ich denke, ich habe genug handwerkliches Geschick ein Gitter zu montieren, an dem ein Lüfter sitzt^^
Daher nun meine Frage: Gibt es 70mm (oder 60mm), die Leistung haben, aber nicht allzu laut sind? Ich habe schon ein paar gefunden:

Noctua NF-A6x25 FLX, Gehäuselüfter braun/weiß 
60mm, 30m³/h, 20dB(A)

Sharkoon S70 152M-3 70x70x15mm 2000 U/min 21 dB(A) schwarz
70mm, 22m³/h, 21dB(A) (2000Rpm)
70mm, 34,5m³/h, 31dB(A) (3000Rpm)

Wie laut hören sich 20 bzw 30 dB(A) an? Man muss bedenken, dass die mit bis zu 3000rpm laufen das sollte einen relativ hohen Ton ergeben, und nicht so ein tiefes surren, wie sonst.
Ich habe noch eine Lüftersteuerung, mit der ich die Lüfter im idle langsamer laufen lassen kann. Bei Volllast habe ich keine Bedenken, dass sie ein Grafikkarte übertönen könnten^^
Was hat man von 30m³/h

2. Die zweite Alternative ist etwas umgänglicher, aber es ist schwer etwas zu finden, was optisch und akkustisch ansprechend ist, aber trotzdem Leistung bringt.
Sie würde dann etwa so aussehen:
Mod-it Interner Gehäuselüfter "FOX-1 120mm" für die: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
120mm, 71 m³/h, <28dB(A)

Viele andere Lüfter habe ich nicht gefunden. nur noch einen Lian-Li Bs-06, aber der wird wohl nicht an den Pci-slot befestigt, sondern ein einem Gitter daneben.
http://ep.yimg.com/ay/yhst-24067115...ooling-silver-or-all-black-kit-bs-06-x-23.gif
Das würde dann in das Sichtfenster reinragen, und zwar mit einer anderen Farbe, als das Gehäuse, un dem Rest des Pc's...

Wenn euch noch andere alternativen einfallen wäre es super. Und sinnvolle andere Lüfter für die Slotblende wären auch hilfreich, ein einziger ist etwas wenig. Ich werde mich wohl mit ein wenig Bastelarbeit abfinden müssen.


----------



## Goyoma (10. Juni 2014)

Der obere Lüfter muss auch rauspusten, warme luft steigt nach oben.


----------



## Der-Prediger (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für die Slotblende*

StimmeGoyoma zu, der obere Lüfter muss die Luft aus demGehäuse "ziehen"! 

Nur zur Info für dich: - such dir die beste Lüfterkombination aus, bzw das, was dein Tower hergibt!

DeXgo - GerÃ¼chtekÃ¼che: Wie sieht der ideale Luftstrom im Gehäuse aus? (Seite 7)

Ich hatte mir auch mal Gedanken gemacht bzgl. einem Lüfter der die warme Luft der Grafikkarte aus dem Gehäuse bringt.
Slotblenden-idee: Du könntest außen an den Slotblenden, den Lüfter anbringen, zur Not nimmst du die Blenden raus. Im Extremfall reicht es wenn du den Lüfter mit Kabelbindern an den Halterungen festmachst, dürfte man recht wenig sehen, sieht aber nach MacGyver aus!

Fraglich ist nur ob du mit 30m³ was rausreißen tust! Ich würde eher sagen nein, aber als nettes Gimmick würde ichs tdm verbauen, sagen wirs so: SCHADEN, wirds dir nicht! Du darfst nur keine großen Erwartungen an das Ergebnis haben!

Was du noch machen könntest, war eine Idee die ich hatte als ich mich mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hatte: du könntest zwischen CPU und GPU eine Horizontale leicht schräg   angeordnete Platte einsetzen (plexiglas etc) - siehe angehängte Grafik! - benutzen, so könntest du dafür sorgen das sich die warme luft nicht zum prozessor hocharbeitet, killst aber gleichzeitig den Luftstrom nach oben, durch den Lüfter im Deckel.

Hoffe da war was spannendes für dich dabei! 
LG, DerPrediger


----------



## rhyn2012 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für die Slotblende*

@ der Prediger, hast du deine Technik mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Zakuma (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für die Slotblende*

Am besten im Deckel noch einen Lüfter der raus und nicht rein bläst!


----------



## Der-Prediger (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für die Slotblende*



rhyn2012 schrieb:


> @ der Prediger, hast du deine Technik mal ausprobiert?


 
Nein, leider nicht. Es war auch nur ein Vorschlag den man ausbauen kann..


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für die Slotblende*

Ich würd den CPU-Kühler drehen und nach oben blasen lassen, einen zweiten Lüfterplatz im Deckel hast du noch?
Der CPU-Kühler saugt dann mehr die vorgewärmte Luft von der Grafikkarte ab, wird dadurch zwar ein paar °C wärmer (nichts tragisches), die Grafikkarte aber auch kühler.


----------



## Ion (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für die Slotblende*



> Das einzige was ärger macht ist die Grafikkarte. Die 7850 mag zwar noch  recht sparsam (und dadurch Kühler) sein, aber deren Abluft sammelt sich  im Gehäuse :C Das wird auch sicherlich nicht besser, wenn ich bald auf  eine r9 280x wechsle. Deren Kühler mag mächtig sein, ist aber der  Übermacht der sich sammelnden Hitze nicht gewachsen^^


Dann seh zu, dass du den Lüfter im Deckel mal drehst, so bringt der rein gar nichts. Wundert mich überhaupt nicht das sich da die Hitze sammelt. Wo soll sie auch hin? Ins Netzteil? Das war mal vor 15 Jahren so, aber doch nicht mehr heute.


----------



## Shandy_Shofel (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für die Slotblende*

Ich danke euch für die Vorschläge.
ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es so viel bringt den oberen Lüfter umzudrehen, ihr seid der Meinung er muss gegen aufsteigende Warmluft arbeiten, aber der Lüfter sitzt recht weit rechts, sodass die warme Luft der Gpu eher Richtung Cpu-Kühler zieht. 
Es würde aber auch keinen Sinn machen den Lüfter oben umzudrehen. Das hatte ich schon Mal probiert, aber das war etwas weniger wirkungsvoll als es jetzt ist O.o Ich denke es liegt daran, dass die Graka zwar immer noch Luft anstaut, aber die Cpu keine frische Luft bekommt, also Gpu immer noch warm, aber Cpu wärmer.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich noch rechts neben dem Netzteil Platz für einen Lüfter (120mm) habe. Der Hersteller hat das auf seiner Seite nicht beschrieben^^ Der sollte der Grafikkarte zuträglicher sein als ein winziger 70mm Lüfter, und leiser auch. 
Diesen würde ich ins Gehäuse hineinblasen lassen, und den oberen Lüfter heraus. Die sollte dafür sorgen, dass zum einen die warme Luft nicht nach unten muss, und trotzdem die Cpu nicht ganz so warme Luft bekommt.
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/lftung25ap6u7co9b.png


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (11. Juni 2014)

*Leistungsbetrachtung*



Der-Prediger schrieb:


> Fraglich ist nur ob du mit 30m³ was rausreißen tust! Ich würde eher sagen nein...


Anstatt zu vermuten, sollte man einfach rechen.... 

1. Volumenstrom
30 m^3/h entsprich 8,33 l/s

2. Welcher Massenstrom ist das?
ein Mol Gas = 22,4 l
Molmasse Luft = 30g
=> ca. 11g/s Durchfluß 

Die Wärmekapazität von Luft ist ungefähr 1 J/gK  (mit J = Ws)

Mit ca. 10°C Temperaturdifferenz im Gehäuse zur Außenluft kommt man bei 30 Kubikmetern Luft pro Stunde auf:
110W abgeführte Leistung. 


Der angedachte Axiallüfter für einen Slot ist neckisch, aber kontraproduktiv, da der Lüfter gegen den Grafikkartenlüfter arbeiten würde.
Die Idee, viele kleine Lüfter in den länglichen Slot neben die PCI Steckplätze zu installieren ist dagegen gut. Wenn man die z.B. mit 7V 
betreibt, sollten Sie ruhig bleibn und trotzdem etwas zur Kühlung beitragen, insbesondere bei Gehäusen mit wenigen Lüftern. Ich denke
gerade darüber nach, einen kleinen Rahmen mit  3 Lüftern a 40mm x 40mm x 10mm zu bauen. Die Dinger kosten einen Euro und bei 7V
sollte man immer noch auf merkbare Wärmeströme im Bereich 50W kommen. Immerhin...
http://geizhals.de/xilence-whitebox-40-40x40x10mm-a-coo-xpf40-w-a620761.html


----------

